# Downed U-Boat



## Dr. Mike

This my 1/144th scale sunken U-Boat the model was a Revell kit I had roaming around my workshop for years then I finally decided what to do with it and here's the result the rust is made up from baking soda and craft paint the sharks are sculpted Femo and the ocean floor is a plaster base with dust from my garage floor the diorama is built on a styrofoam base


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Those rust effects are amazing! A superb diorama - it might inspire me to get started on a Monogram Wolfpack U-Boat kit I still haven't even opened yet.


----------



## louspal

Nice rust and sea bottom! Here's an idea: Find a nice place to hang it on the ceiling! Maybe shoot a light up at it. I mean that's the perspective you want the viewer to have (as in your pics), and it doesn't take up valuable shelf space.


----------



## John P

I've wanted to do that with an airplane for ages, but I'm too scared of trying the decay effect. Nice job!


----------



## roadrner

Looks like the real deal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Just Plain Al

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

VERY cool!!!! Realistic rust/corrosion/growth!


----------



## Nova Mike

Very Very Nice work, thanks for sharing your project:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Superb work! The sharks were a nice touch!

Sean


----------



## dazzo

Fantastic job,looks real:thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

great job.
can you tell us about the baking soda trick? never heard of this on how to do it.


----------



## ClubTepes

VERY nice work.

Plus it makes seam filling a little easier.


Yes, please give a little 'how to' on your technique.


----------



## Dr. Mike

*Rusting How-To 101*

I can tell you I do not use any special paint I use simple waterbase craft paint and I came up with this way of rusting on my own
1. I paint the entire model in a base coat rust color I mix up myself it's all in knowing how to mix colors, I'm an artist as well so that helps 
2. I use underwater photos of wrecks to see the many colors of rustations there are
3. As I start appling the second coat I mix in the baking soda little by little on the brush and dab it around the model you have to decide how much baking soda will look good it's all in the eye of the modeler
4. After you have rusted the model and it has dried you can start detailing the rustations with drybrushing in the different colors 
5. I suggest experimenting on some scrap plastic theres not much more I can add but mainly have fun with it:thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

thanks dr mike
i use alot of water base paints also.


----------



## Jafo

nice!


----------



## Dr. Brad

That's really cool!


----------



## Cirrus5

Great dio! Looks like the real thing and thanks for sharing the tip on the rust. I will be trying that out soon!


----------



## harristotle

That's pretty cool, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## 69Stang

Stunning!


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT

Simply INCREDIBLE!


----------



## bucwheat

Awesome work sir,love it.


----------



## irocer

Excellent, very realistic effects. Looks like many years of rust and buildup to me!


----------

